# The Best for WIKI



## norrinradd (May 11, 2020)

Hi guys, I just wanted to learn one thing. What's the best "*wiki*" to read in-depth about characters or research on Tolkien Universe? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 12, 2020)

One is being constructed here as we speak.

Meanwhile, Tolkien Gateway is pretty good. Though it may not be as in-depth as you might like:









Khamûl


Khamûl was one of the nine Ringwraiths, second only to the Witch-king himself, and since T.A. 2951 Sauron's lieutenant at Dol Guldur. He was also called "the Shadow...




tolkiengateway.net


----------



## norrinradd (May 12, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> One is being constructed here as we speak.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tolkien Gateway is pretty good. Though it may not be as in-depth as you might like:
> 
> ...


Yes, when I talked with the archivist of Bodleian Library from Oxford, she said that Tolkien Getaway was an accurate source. As you have confirmed this, it is so. Encyclopedia of Arda (http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/) seems to be in the second row.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 12, 2020)

I'm disturbed by the somewhat limited coverage of this fellow:










Squint-eyed southerner


"He looks more than half like a goblin." ― Frodo Baggins The squint-eyed southerner was a brigand driven from Dunland, rumored to have a strain of Orc-blood in him...




tolkiengateway.net





Expect several forthcoming threads from me about him!


----------



## Elthir (May 13, 2020)

Speaking of our WIKI . . . recently there was something on my -- or everyone's -- page asking for something with respect to the WIKI . . . it wasn't a thread, but anyway, all I did was click on it to see what it was . . . then it went away.

Just wondering what that was.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 13, 2020)

A whraith?
A whight?

Might have just been a throll.


Yours thruly,

🏴‍☠️


----------



## Elthir (May 13, 2020)

Sleep has helped me recall better -- I think it was some sort of "approval notice", or maybe "opinion notice", about a WIKI page (or passage) written by norrinradd -- but it wasn't in my PM, it appeared near the "moderator thingy" on the upper left of the page.

Anyway, I guess I'll assume it was a mistake 🐾


----------



## norrinradd (May 13, 2020)

Elthir said:


> Sleep has helped me recall better -- I think it was some sort of "approval notice", or maybe "opinion notice", about a WIKI page (or passage) written by norrinradd -- but it wasn't in my PM, it appeared near the "moderator thingy" on the upper left of the page.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I'll assume it was a mistake 🐾


No, I didn't try to open WIKI page. There must be a notification that came as a result of clicking a wrong place. I'm not talking about wiki pages in this forum anyway. I asked my question for more popular and accepted pages which are TolkienGetaway or Encyclopedia of Arda etc...


----------



## Elthir (May 13, 2020)

I realize what this thread is about . . . I was just wondering, in response to: "One is being constructed here as we speak."

🐾


----------



## norrinradd (May 13, 2020)

Elthir said:


> I realize what this thread is about . . . I was just wondering, in response to: "One is being constructed here as we speak."
> 
> 🐾


Yes you realized, but again, you have answers outside the thread. It seems that you have no answers on the subject or you don't want to answer...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 13, 2020)

Elthir said:


> Sleep has helped me recall better -- I think it was some sort of "approval notice", or maybe "opinion notice", about a WIKI page (or passage) written by norrinradd -- but it wasn't in my PM, it appeared near the "moderator thingy" on the upper left of the page.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I'll assume it was a mistake 🐾



Mazzly may have made you a wiki mod when he had sent out that pm to us about writing for the wiki. I'd say you can just ignore it, unless you'd like to approve posts to the TTF wiki 😁.

🥂


----------



## mazzly (May 13, 2020)

Elthir said:


> Sleep has helped me recall better -- I think it was some sort of "approval notice", or maybe "opinion notice", about a WIKI page (or passage) written by norrinradd -- but it wasn't in my PM, it appeared near the "moderator thingy" on the upper left of the page.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I'll assume it was a mistake 🐾



Yes there was a modification by @norrinradd on a wiki page that I approved. @Elthir If you don't want those kind of notifications I can remove that admin privilege


----------



## Elthir (May 13, 2020)

Ahh, thanks EA and Mazzly.

I didn't plan to be involved in the WIKI (I hope that's okay). Also, work (_zu viel Arbeit_) might interfere with my naps 😴


Thanks again though 🐾


----------

